# help with 66-67 carter carb



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

Does anybody have the specs for the 66 carter 4 bbl carbs, specifically the 4030s ? I'm looking for stock jet sizes, metering rods, and any tips setting this up for a basically stock 400. I believe also 4034s may be the same carb specs ??? Or where to look, I have searched the net with no success...... any and all info is very much appreciated. :confused


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Edelbrock used the Carter foundation for their carbs, so find the stock rod/jet sizes, run it, then tune from there. Edelbrock has a jet kit for the carb and has a sheet that shows the jet/rod combos for economy/strip. Carter should be tunable just like the edelbrock.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The 4030S Carter AFB was used in the 1966 GTO built in California (for use in California) with the A.I.R. (Air-Injection Reactor) 389. In 1967 the GTO 400 used the Rochester Quadrajet. The Carter AFB was an option in 1967 for the 326 Firebird.

I'll check the shop manual tomorrow and see if I have the specs you need for the 403*s carbs, Check out this link from a mopar site;

www.mymopar.com/downloads/carterafbtuning.pdf


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

Great info guys. The link is awesome !!! 05 If you find the part #s in your shop manual please post them. I bought the 4030s off Ebay from a guy in California. If the rod/spring or jets are different in the 4034s those are the ones I think I should use??? unless I get into different air bleeds and ???? I'm thinking of getting the rebuild kit from my local Napa store unless there is a better option?? 

This all started because I cleaned up the top end of the 400 in the 67 tempest I just bought. Engine looked good/ is good, 1969 400 block, .30 over, #45 heads, came with a Holley street Dominator intake so I reused it and bought a new Holley carb.( terrible idea ) That intake has NO place on a street 400, ( not sure if it belongs on any 400 ) so I found a 66 gto stock iron intake and this carter carb. I also ordered a comp cams extreme energy 250 cam since I have to tear into it. I am just looking for a decent street car. Any thoughts or Ideas appreciated before I redo this for the second time.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I had a carter carb back in the day and the accelerator pump is leather and has to be soaked to get it to seal so the pump squirts. It never worked for me. Again, the edelbrock is the same and uses a rubber pump, seams like you should be able to use it. I never had any luck with carter carbs. I prefer Holleys, what one were you using and what was wrong with the combo?
The street dom should have been ok on the street, not the low end grunt of a dual plane, but ok. I just bought a strip dom intake for my 454, then saw 4500-7500 rpm range, so that intakes not getting used, but looks really good. I may get the performer RPM airgap.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a link to the thread where I just posted a Shop manual scan,

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/carter-afb-1966-gto-shop-manual-scan-35542/

Good luck,


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks again. jetstang I have the Holley 3310 vac secondary. Just got an original 66 cast iron dual plane intake with the narrow q-jet bolt pattern. I found the right carter carb for not too much $$ so I grabbed it. Nothing wrong with the holley carb but the single plane intake manifold at low rpm's has fuel puddling and uneven distribution to the point where some cylinders are rich and others are lean. After a little research it seems the majority of people say the stock intakes are the way to go... thought I would put a stock carb on top and see how well it works. Worst case I get the adapter for the holley, which I may do for the cam break-in anyway.But I'm thinking the carter is what I'll end up running.


----------

